

Really cool HR app built on Bluemix - jsloyer
https://github.com/IBM-Bluemix/talent-manager
This is a pretty cool HR app built on Bluemix that pulls in candidate profiles and compares them with a current employee.  Basically the goal is you have an awesome employee you want to clone.  IBM Watson helps find a personality match.  This could be easily extended to use Twitter and LinkedIn data as well
======
rmason
Could this possibly be the app that allows us to do away with tech recruiters?
Probably too good to be true.

